# Have you ever seen an UFO?



## mcgeorge (Nov 3, 2011)

I of course thought I did when I was little, there were two bright lights in the sky, zipping along each other and stopping. It looked like they were playing with each other with some sort of game. It was to fast to be something of this world. Of course I was little and thought nothing about it and never told anyone about it.


----------



## Taboo_oh (Jan 2, 2012)

Where I live at, you would think its UFO central. If I ever seen one, I didn't know it was one. Not saying that I don't beleive in them. I think there is life out there on other planets, but of course I would have to see it to beleive it. :roll:


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I and 15 other people saw one in the north GA mtns. It was way way out in the atmosphere, we kept saying 'its a satellite' until we saw it glow brightly and vanish. It came back several times, performed maneuvers aircraft can't pull off. I'll always wonder at that but people suggest they are man made and not by men we know. That's the rumor. I'm working on a story right now where these vehicles are sort of an amalgamation of all the rumors and stories, the fictional craft in the story are something else! I just took every fantastical thing you hear ppl say and rolled it into a concept. I think looking back though that ppl would be a lot more comfortable finding aliens in a UFO than a person.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I myself have definitely seen things that I can't explain. But I'm no aircraft expert.

I wonder if they make crazy maneuvers because their ships aren't accostomed to our atmosphere? I've seen videos of them darting in serpentine patterns, which to me doesn't make sense unless they are evading radar and other things, but who the heck really knows. I just know it's crazy to not think that there is another world that is out there that can sustain life. How far ahead, or how far behind us is yet to be determined.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

That's exactly it, the one I saw made no sense either. It seemed to just be going in random directions. Maybe someone running it through its paces like test pilots do? It certainly looked like someone or something was experimenting with the craft. Then again there are objects like satellites out there we aren't seeing. Sounds to me like we saw the same or nearly the same thing.


----------



## enuro12 (Feb 26, 2012)

I remember when i was very young, seeing my first UFO. I was looking out the back window of the car when a triangle of lights came over the horizon. It caught up with us very fast, and then seemed to just follow our car. Living within 20 miles of a AFB i was already familiar with most all aircraft. I was so scared i couldn't take my eyes off it, or speak a word.

Well shortly after i learned what UFO stood for. Sure enough it was a UFO to me. 

About 3 years later, they revealed the B52 bomber. They've since changed the light pattern.


----------



## Wine Chick (Dec 30, 2011)

I've seen things in the Northern Lights unexplained. Do I think there is life on other planets? Yes. I do however think that if there were UFOs, then there would be multiple of them, not just one or two and especially going to world leaders? Duh! lol.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

mcgeorge said:


> I of course thought I did when I was little, there were two bright lights in the sky, zipping along each other and stopping. It looked like they were playing with each other with some sort of game. It was to fast to be something of this world. Of course I was little and thought nothing about it and never told anyone about it.


Same here, but there were three of them doing the exact same thing. I was 14.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

You know I dont share my story with many people because of the skepticism in the world. When I was around 13 at my dad's farm in Hot Springs, AR. I was outside playing in the yard while my brother and his friend was playing pool in the garage. I never seen this thing come towards me from a distance I just looked up and it was there moving rather slowly across the sky and only around I would say 3000-5000 feet. So I could make it out very clearly. No sound just lights and round in shape. I yelled for my brother who soon joined me as we watched it disappear over the mountain that is near by. The coolest thing I ever really seen. It was reported of strange lights being seen over Jack Mnt. in the area for a few weeks during that time. Like I said I never really talk about because after telling my story at school the following week I got picked on horribly after that. Wasnt worth the bullying from the simple minded people. I wouldnt have done for a video camera back then.


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes , this is weird, it was last year, there had been lots of sightings worldwide of three orange lights in a triangle formation with each orange light about 1km apart, the 3 lights were static, and not individual, part of a solid triangle, i watched it for about 30 mins and it didnt move, it was dark so i couldn't see a craft, just the 3 orange lights, i made my way home, when i got home i could still see it, then all of a sudden it started moving, then whooooosh, gone, a few days later a few people reported the sighting, but nothing was said or done, it didnt even get into the local newspaper, the sightings were reported to a website.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

No, but I sure would like to. I hope they are friendly, though. It's enough to worry about the savages of this world without having to deal with some from another galaxy


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

Yea it's amazing how the government controlled media leaves things out of the general public eyes. Check out www.thrivemovement.com Watch the video if you have time. It has a part about UFO and crop circles that is really interesting.


----------



## PeppiPrepper (Jun 5, 2012)

I worked graveyard for many, many years and before that I was in air defense artillery with not only observers but radars.

Nope. Never saw a UFO. the only time we saw something weird we knew what sort of jet it was and what it was doing and how far, so when we saw something which might be considered visually 'weird' it was realized to be simply the lights of a jet banking and just coming in range of sight...that could give an impression of an odd maneuver and 'vanishing' when it's merely seeing the lights for a few seconds and then they're gone.


----------



## cereal killer (Jun 8, 2012)

RuDown said:


> Yea it's amazing how the government controlled media leaves things out of the general public eyes. Check out www.thrivemovement.com Watch the video if you have time. It has a part about UFO and crop circles that is really interesting.


GREAT Film! I encourage everyone to watch this one if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I was wild-camping in the countryside on my own once, and in the night had a dream in which I was following a hooded monk-like figure towards a nearby clump of trees that seemed to have a craft in it, and there the dream ended.
I woke up in the tent next morning and noticed a big bruise (or antiseptic stain) on my shinbone without knowing how I'd got it, but it was completely painless to the touch, and it faded out over the next few days.
Was I 'Taken' in the night so's alien mofos could (gulp) drill into my shin for DNA or wahatever? Beats me.
I've since posted a full account in various UFO forums (including photos and maps of the location near Spalding, England) just for the record.

PS- i can't figger aliens out, what have they got against wind farms?
This from a paper a couple of years ago-


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

Ive seen weird lights moving oddly in mexico. But i always thought they were satellites. And once i was upstairs at my parents' house and the second floor was shaking like never before. Tv, couch, pool table, me, everything was shaking, i look out the window, dont see anything, i run downstairs screaming ( did anyone else feel that?) My mom said u too? Did u see the bright light and felt the shaking? When we went outside, nothing was there.


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah I believe I did a few years ago. I just randomly woke up in the middle of the night, and had an urge to look out my window (which is right next to me when laying down) and when I looked out there was this small orange orb that was moving too fast to be a satellite, but it was too small to be a plane. It was just going in a straight line until it suddenly broke right 90 degrees, and curved around back the way it had came, which is an impossible maneuver for a satellite, or a plane for that matter to perform. Then more than doubled in speed and disappeared over the trees. I still don't know what it was, but that was my only encounter with a "UFO".


----------



## Prince Humperdink (Nov 9, 2012)

I seen many as a youth,and they were always outside of city limits.They would follow Us and 1 or 2 would break away,and then reappear at different times.They could disappear over great distances in a blink and they always did when We approached city limits.I also had many re occurring dreams as a child of bright lights and wind. There is a funny story BTW,I had some Friends over,and a self proclaimed physic was telling People about all of Their past lives,and then He told Me that My first life on Earth was a German General that died at the end of WW2,but before that My soul was not of this world,or perhaps a different plane(don't know what that would mean)??!!.I know I'm weird,but a past alien?Hmmm


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 13, 2012)

In Australia where I lived, myself and at least 2000 other people across the city I lived at (Ipswich, QLD) saw a bright light in the sky that zipped around then just disappeared...there are videos up on youtube that people got, me and my brother pulled up because we hadn't seen anything like it (and it was an airforce town, which made us think for a bit it was something from them).

Also thought I saw something as a kid but I did have an over active imagination.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Not that I'm aware of but who knows as I've seen a lot of unexplainable things in my life. I do accept the fact their is life out there and some probably much further along than we are. However, because I've not seen one don't mean they aren't there too.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Police Constable Alan Godfrey sketches the UFO that was hovering in the middle of the road in front of his patrol car one night in 1980, northern England.










http://www.ufocasebook.com/godfreyabduction.html


----------



## ZDUCobra (Dec 30, 2012)

I've seen multiple. Only in my two most dramatic experiences, they were not thousands of feet in the air and were not just "lights" either.

I saw one that zoomed in front of my truck at about headlight level. It was bright and a perfect sphere, about two feet in diameter around 10:30 at night. Scared the living daylights out of me. My father was with me, and he wanted to investigate it (we saw the direction it went) but something told me to leave it alone and I just told him to GTFO of there. 

The other was a massive ship. I was about 10 or so and was swimming. I looked to the south of the pool, toward a large pasture and saw a saucer shaped ship, about 200-300 yards away. This, I would say rivaled a 737 in size. It had flat sides that had a red light that spun around the ship. It hovered, lifted off the ground, slowly moved across the pasture at something like 75ft of altitude, heading northwest. It stopped momentarily, and seemed to spool up. Then it took off like a drag car (mind you it was completely silent) and at what I now could call a roughly 30 degree angle which then increased and within moments it was gone. The weird thing about this was that I witnessed it (along with two friends) after seemingly waking up in this pool because I was staring at the pool light I'm the deep end underwater, and I actually swam over to my friend because she was underwater as well and unresponsive. 

I'm sure you all will think I'm making this up, but even though I was ten, I feel that if I made this up, the fear I felt and the memory wouldn't remain. I ran into the house screaming and crying like a sissy. That was all too real.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 26, 2012)

I saw UFO and an Alien just a few feet from where I sat one time. I still can't explain what Will Smith was doing there though.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

I've seen one - several of us did, officers and enlisted alike. And we all agreed it was the strangest thing we had ever seen. There was no explanation. Saw it during a night jump, wee hours of the morning, on a training jump into Sicily DZ at Bragg. It got a lot of people jumping - and then we were all told to shut our mouths and forget about it.

I'll never forget it though. We had a reunion this past year and a lot of the guys were still talking about it. It was something beyond explanation. And I am talking about a bunch of guys who knew our aircraft backwards and forwards, every make and model of anything that could fly.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

No i havent, but were i live ( British Columbia canada) were known for having the most accurate bigfoot or Sasquatch sightings ( people in california and oregon say they do but lot of it is later proved as a publicity stunt )

-Anthony


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Anthony said:


> No i havent, but were i live ( British Columbia canada) were known for having the most accurate bigfoot or Sasquatch sightings ( people in california and oregon say they do but lot of it is later proved as a publicity stunt )
> 
> -Anthony


So you are saying you've had a run-in with *Bigfoot, aka Sasquatch*?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

yes, several


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I had the big black (football field size) with 3 red lights fly over my woods a few nights back. Silent as all get out. No engine sound at all. Low and slow. I believe this to be a military craft of some sort however and not extraterrestrial.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Never seen one.....But i do believe


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

I never saw anything, but my dad and his dad saw something they couldn't explain.
He told me how they were gassing up their car at night (outside of toledo,OH) and they both saw a light come in and hover over a nearby tree.
Then all of a sudden the light shot off into the night sky.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

saul4paul said:


> I dont beleve in such


Of course not.
Why would you believe in such nonsense ?
[until it happens to you]


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Actually to think of it i have... My mother in law counts right???? :0)


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

RuDown said:


> You know I dont share my story with many people because of the skepticism in the world. When I was around 13 at my dad's farm in Hot Springs, AR. I was outside playing in the yard while my brother and his friend was playing pool in the garage. I never seen this thing come towards me from a distance I just looked up and it was there moving rather slowly across the sky and only around I would say 3000-5000 feet. So I could make it out very clearly. No sound just lights and round in shape. I yelled for my brother who soon joined me as we watched it disappear over the mountain that is near by. The coolest thing I ever really seen. It was reported of strange lights being seen over Jack Mnt. in the area for a few weeks during that time. Like I said I never really talk about because after telling my story at school the following week I got picked on horribly after that. Wasnt worth the bullying from the simple minded people. I wouldnt have done for a video camera back then.


Hey..that was MY STORY! LOL

Honestly...It was about 20 years ago when I saw this...and I was sitting in a hayfield about 13 miles west of Jack Mtn. (right off hwy7) A friend and I were sitting on the hood of a bronco and we noticed this round ball floating slowly with colored lights on it. It would stop and hover, move some more and stop again.

We of course were drinking beer at the time and everyone made fun of us for our UFO story. But thats exactly what we saw too!

When was your sighting?


----------



## molon labe (Dec 20, 2012)

I've seen lights at night do very tight loops and fast. cant explain it but I saw it.....


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Existence of UFOs? Possible. However, my main issue with people saying that they have seen them? No serious video or photos. Especially with the higher end cameras on cell phones in the last few years. If there were actual UFO sightings, why not real videos/pics? I mean, everyone in the damn world is posting 10mb pics of their damn cat sleeping, kid laughing, or a picture of their chocolate cake dessert at applebee's. So, until I see some real footage, I will treat UFO sightings just like seeing an image of jesus/mary in a tortilla. A load of crap.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

bennettvm said:


> Existence of UFOs? Possible. However, my main issue with people saying that they have seen them? No serious video or photos. Especially with the higher end cameras on cell phones in the last few years. If there were actual UFO sightings, why not real videos/pics? I mean, everyone in the damn world is posting 10mb pics of their damn cat sleeping, kid laughing, or a picture of their chocolate cake dessert at applebee's. So, until I see some real footage, I will treat UFO sightings just like seeing an image of jesus/mary in a tortilla. A load of crap.


OH I have seen them. Once from afar and recently another really really odd sighting about a month or two back. Now I've been told this by some pretty connected guys but the last one I saw had _running lights_. I'm very sure there are unidentified flying objects and I'm fairly sure running lights would be useless to hyper advanced aliens. No, those things are man made. If I was to follow that line of reasoning it would probably tie into the little known fact that there are structures on the surface of the moon, looks maybe like Russians or or even us. Could very well be ours considering we rule the space race. There was also a big budget allocated some time in the 90's for 'Aurora x2' in the national budget, near a decade later strange sonic booms and contrails are seen over California. Food for thought.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

In regards to photographing them. When I had the Black Triangle fly over my nearby woods close enough to make details on it (yes its ours, Same metal comps and light spectrum) I wasnt thinking about running in and grabbing my cell phone to grab some pics of it. I calmly watched it slowly cruise by and smoked my *** till it went over the Tree rise. I didnt want the Big G to think I was spying on him spying on me.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> In regards to photographing them. When I had the Black Triangle fly over my nearby woods close enough to make details on it (yes its ours, Same metal comps and light spectrum) I wasnt thinking about running in and grabbing my cell phone to grab some pics of it. I calmly watched it slowly cruise by and smoked my *** till it went over the Tree rise. I didnt want the Big G to think I was spying on him spying on me.


That's what the second one i saw was, it was a black triangle thing hovering there with running lights at all three corners, they even flashed. Same kind of wing strobes you see on a Cessna.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

yeah running lights in the corners. Same exact thing. The one I saw the lights didnt flash and seemed to be larger then aircraft lights but it was low . Just above treetop level so maybe that made them appear larger. Red.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> yeah running lights in the corners. Same exact thing. The one I saw the lights didnt flash and seemed to be larger then aircraft lights but it was low . Just above treetop level so maybe that made them appear larger. Red.


Yup the one I saw was hanging over an office park that sits behind a daycare center and an apartment complex with woods behind it. Looked at first glance to be a chopper hanging real low but it made no sound, I even rolled down the windows on the FJ and pulled over. No thopping of blades or roar of engine- nothing. It sat there like that for a long time, I eventually went on my way looking back like wtf?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh- and it was hard to see. It was painted black but there is a lot of light pollution where I live, you could see it because the sky is always a shade of dark blue at night, not black. You can't see many stars here, if not for the flashing lights I would have missed it. The black against the blue was really vague but you could make out the outline of it. It just hung stationary in the air and didn't bob or shift, just stood there perfectly still. If not for those factors any man would have dismissed it as a chopper. It looked suspiciously man-made.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Yep. Thats the beast there. Silent. It was moving in my case but a sustained speed. No flux at all. Like a forward hover. Completely level. I think I got a real good look at it because it was a almost full moon and it hit off its jet black frame. Was about the size of a flat house. Definently seemed manmade. ET I would expect to notice different metal comps and light frequencies then out "standards". From your description were talking about the same thing. 

Lots of people have seen it. Its not registered in the docs as far as I know but with so many reports how can it be considered a Black Project. From the speed it was traveling I envisioned some type of ground penetrating radar it just sort of had the speed that a system like that would require to collect accurate data. From what Ive heard along the grapevine is these are manned aircraft with multiple personnel and the original series was grounded after they came up with the second series which is what we are seeing now. But that was third hand internet passdown so who knows.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I lived around Selfridge Air Force Base as it was known in the '60's.Of course I've seen and heard many UFO's

Now it's known as S.A.N.G.B.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I've seen things in the sky that were certainly not swamp gas and didn't fly like any modern aircraft that I know of. That with the expanse of the universe and number of planets out there to think that we're the only planet that supports intelligent life capable of building technology capable of traveling is silly and certainly vain to me. To think that we're the oldest civilization is too. In that aspect I'm sure some alien craft and crew have visited here at some point. Maybe regularly for all I know. I don't really care as long as they come and go in peace and leave some for me. Maybe they simply come for some good take out. I don't know, but I do know some great restaurants downtown. Maybe they come to make a night of it. Some food, a few brews, loose earth women, music and scenery. Who knows. I'll make the offer though to any hot alien chicks reading this. Your welcome to come on by. I'll make lasagna, toss on some tunes, pop a top on a nice buttery Chardonnay and we'll get down with it.









:mrgreen:


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have seen thing in the sky that were unexplainable...don't know if I could or would assign it to aliens or little green men, but yeah...I seen some things that had no explination!? A real what the heck was that moment!...


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

If they were orange they weren't nav lights. Port red starboard green.


----------



## Pepper77 (Feb 11, 2013)

see them in the sky over Katy TX goggle it ..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It's nice to know that others don't want the bad notoriety that goes along with reporting UFO's. Having been in the USAF and being a real plane nut, I have seen a few things that make me scratch my head and wonder. Ours, theirs or somebody elses, I don't know.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, two in fact.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I noticed today that Area 51 and S4 have disappeared from Google Earth and other Satellite maps like USFT.com. Now isn't that just a little convenient?


----------



## nechaev (Nov 10, 2012)

Southern Arizona, I was coming back from shooting. It was late afternoon in October of 2008. I was driving along a road that paralleled a fallow wheat field when off to my right I spotted a disk that was reflecting the afternoon light. It was about 150 yards in from the road to the point where the object was hovering. I slowed down and looked long and hard, not sure what I was seeing. I thought perhaps a farmer put up a balloon to mess with people, but there was a light breeze and the object was perfectly still, defying both gravity and wind. I would have to guess that it was a couple of hundred feet in the air. Was it alien or some top secret weapon, or a hoax? I will never know. I took off quickly after ascertaining that it was definitely out of the ordinary. It looked like a classic UFO from hundreds of photos I have seen dating from the 1950's to the 1980's. The sighting was near a military testing facility, but why would they flaunt their top secret stuff outside the boundaries of their test facility. I was clear headed, not intoxicated or "high", and visibility was excellent, and as far as I can self diagnose, I am not mentally ill or prone to hallucinations. High strangeness.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I watched the space station go over last night then it just "disapeared"....cool!

But it's got my husband confused...lol, we weren't expecting it to just disapear like it did...lol


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You see the space station because of the sun's light reflecting off it. When it disappears suddenly, it went into the shadow of the earth.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The first "UFO" I saw was in 1989. I was stationed aboard a US Navy Amphibious Assault Carrier (LPH). We were steaming off of Cape Hatteras NC. when a very unusual order was passed over the 1MC. (Ship's intercom) It just said "Clear the flight deck, sponsons and all weather decks." Essentially meaning "get inside the ship!" I had never heard this order and was already in our debarkation station/work space so I didn't think much of it. I felt the ship make a pronounced right turn to the North and kept playing spades (as was our custom at the time).

A minute or two after this had happened my best friend at the time came in and said "Come here!" "You gotta' see this!" and began pulling my arm frantically. I was actually kind of annoyed as I was about to win the spades hand. I remember pulling away but he would have none of it. He grabbed my arm again and said "Come on!" I obliged him as we walked down the ladders and entered the main deck/hangar bay area. Right away I noticed the elevator doors were closed. They were usually only closed in inclement weather and at night to darken the ship. We continued walking toward aft vehicle stowage then through to the fantail. There were two large viewing ports back there that looked out over the fantail of the ship. As soon as we got beyond the water tight doors he pointed and said "What is that??!!", "What the hell is that?!"

I looked to my left and saw the aft lookout sitting, facing the front of the ship. His job was to look out, towards the _back_ of the ship. I also saw a bespectacled, skinny white guy in either an ensign's or Lt. JG's uniform looking out over the ocean. He had inordinately long hair for a sailor. I had never seen this guy before and I knew everyone attached to Ship's Company, at least by their face. Then I looked at what my buddy was referring to.

I saw a large, disk hovering silently over the water. It was emitting a brilliant, yellow to gold color over it's entire surface. It was similar in color to the sun. I continued to watch this thing make maneuvers. Up to a couple of thousand feet, then down to where it nearly touched the surface of water then from one side of the horizon to another in just a matter of a few of seconds. It was hard to estimate exactly how far it was from where I was standing, but I estimated the object at about 40 feet across. We watched in stunned silence for probably two minutes until the Officer said, and I quote "Umm, you should probably leave." My friend asked me again "What is that?" I looked at the Officer and said "some type of weather phenomenon." Not believing it myself.

I kept this whole thing under my hat and my buddy and I never spoke of it again. We are still facebook friends to this day though. I just haven't brought it up and neither has he.

Since this happened I often wondered exactly what that was. A couple of years ago I watched a You Tube video documentary on Bob Lazar. He reported working on reverse engineering an alien disk for the US Government. He claims to have worked for a department of the US Navy, He reported that when energized the disk glowed orange and yellow, was completely silent, the same size as the object I observed, He said that we were doing performance tests on it using test pilots and he said he was assigned to area 51 in the late 80's when he witnessed all of this.

My opinion now is pretty straight forward. The Government is in possession of alien spacecraft, There was a team of scientists that they were passing off as sailors on board that day ("Umm, you should probably leave." is a pretty lame order from a real, commissioned Officer), they were doing performance tests of this disk and it was completely in tact, operational, and didn't look like it had been totaled out in a crash in New Mexico. And our Government is in collusion with, and obtaining technology from somebody else. I also believe Bob Lazar's account as I witnessed his disk first hand.

That's the first time I ever said that to anybody in a forum. Every word of this is true but you may now feel free to call me a lunatic.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> .........My opinion now is pretty straight forward. The Government is in possession of alien spacecraft, There was a team of scientists that they were passing off as sailors on board that day...they were doing performance tests of this disk....


It makes sense, they didn't want to risk testing it over land because civilian eyewitnesses would see it, so they used the flat-topped helicopter-carrying LPH as a base to flight-test it in secret out in the Atlantic.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nechaev said:


> ...Southern Arizona...late afternoon in October of 2008. I spotted a disk that was reflecting the afternoon light...The sighting was near a military testing facility, but why would they flaunt their top secret stuff outside the boundaries of their test facility. .


Maybe in this case they didn't care if civilians saw it, so that if it leaked into the newspapers it'd scare America's enemies around the world into thinking the US had super-duper alien technology and make them think twice before starting trouble.
Alternatively it might have been a genuine alien-manned UFO.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

That was my guess Jim.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The second UFO I observed was in July of 2004. A friend (who went on to become a Federal Air Marshall) was staying with us while he applied to work for the Police Department I work with. At about 2:30am he came upstairs and asked my wife to wake me up. He asked us to come outside and explained that there was something he wanted us to look at. We stepped out on the front porch and approximately half a mile South of our house we saw a brilliant, white light. It was just hovering above what I knew to be a pasture. It would drift left, drift right, raise and the lower. Every time it would make a change in direction it would change colors and intensity. It varied from red to blue, white and orange. It seemed to be somewhat unsteady. The movements were quirky and erratic. It was completely silent.

I went into the house and grabbed a rifle (for the optics) and viewed this object through a Leupold 3x9 scope. I could clearly see that the light was at the bottom of a guitar pick or ice cream cone shaped object (more like the former) that appeared darker than the sky behind it. There were no rotor blades, no wings and no approach, anti collision strobes or port/starboard green and red lights. I quickly assumed I was looking at some type of hot air balloon and the light was from the burner in the gondola. No sooner had I thought that than the object dropped again. It fell over 1000 feet in under a second then raised right back up to it's previous altitude. Not a balloon, blimp or any other lighter than air craft. Now my curiosity was piqued.

We continued watching this thing change directions erratically and outmaneuver anything in our known/admitted aircraft inventory (and I launched and recovered everything from V-22 Ospreys, AV8B Harriers and every fixed wing fighter and rotor wing helicopter the Navy or Marines had) The incident lasted until the object suddenly shot off to the North, over our house. It was so fast that it ionized the atmosphere in it's wake leaving a faint green/blue line across the night sky. There was a plain, audible "pop" when it left. If I had to assign a speed I would have to say that it went from a standstill to many thousands of miles per hour instantaneously. My friend and I looked at each other and simultaneously said: "Did you see that?!" Within seconds a Cessna 150 flew directly past where it was, explaining it's hasty departure. I'm sure glad my wife saw this one. Now, she too..........Believes.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> ..I went into the house and grabbed a rifle (for the optics) and viewed this object through a Leupold 3x9 scope..


No wonder it took off fast, they'll report to HQ that earthlings are unfriendly, so if we get invaded it'll be down to you..


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I didn't shoot at em' My aiming a deer rifle at them was a diplomatic gesture of good will and as an ambassador of my planet a salutation customary of our people. At least that's what I'm telling them before I get probed.


----------



## Prince Humperdink (Nov 9, 2012)

I know that Aliens came to our world recently and were just monitoring Washington d.c. for possible signs of intelligent life to communicate with...they went home.


----------



## iceman2 (Mar 7, 2013)

I know a lot about this subject; And yes THEY ARE OUT THERE, TRUST ME ON THAT! I have seen them ( the grays) we live in a hot spot, I have filmed them, in fact there are so many, half the time I don't even bother looking for them anymore.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I have seen a vapor trail suddenly just move 90 degrees right angle no curve. What was it? It was flying and I couldn't identify it.


----------



## TommyGunn (Oct 23, 2012)

Does an UNIDENTIFIED CRASHED OBJECT count???:twisted:


----------



## Blinddog (Dec 16, 2012)

Yep, it was about 30 years ago when a girl that worked at out office said that she had seen something suspicious on her way home the night before. She tried to explain it to us but we all just kind of rolled our eyes aand said uh huh. She said follow her home that night and maybe we could wait around and maybe see it, so we took her up on it. We got to the place where she said she saw it and we just stopped and waited. We had been there maybe 45 minutes when there was this thing that rose above the tree line about 300 yards away and set back down again. It then rose up and crossed over the road without making a sound. It was oval in shape and had colored lights around it and was about 40 or 50 yards long. After it crossed the road it rose above the tree line and set back down acouple of times. We never told anyone about what we saw that night because of the fear of ridicule. There is something out there that is watching what we are doing.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I didn't shoot at em' My aiming a deer rifle at them was a diplomatic gesture of good will and as an ambassador of my planet a salutation customary of our people. At least that's what I'm telling them before I get probed.


Tell it to the Klingon High Council.
PS- maybe if you'd pointed a camera at it with a telephoto lens you'd be a millionnaire by now and become famous as "The Man Who Captured a UFO on Film", you'd write a book, Hollywood would buy the film rights, and you'd get invites to chat shows and all-expenses-paid invites to UFO conventions around the world because NOBODY has yet captured one on film in huge close-up high definition, all we've got are boring blurry points of light in the sky.
For example if only police officer Alan Godfrey had had a cam or daschcam when a UFO road-blocked his patrol car he'd have made a mint from selling the film to the media, but all he can do is draw pics of what he saw-


----------



## iceman2 (Mar 7, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> Tell it to the Klingon High Council.
> PS- maybe if you'd pointed a camera at it with a telephoto lens you'd be a millionnaire by now and become famous as "The Man Who Captured a UFO on Film", you'd write a book, Hollywood would buy the film rights, and you'd get invites to chat shows and all-expenses-paid invites to UFO conventions around the world because NOBODY has yet captured one on film in huge close-up high definition, all we've got are boring blurry points of light in the sky.
> For example if only police officer Alan Godfrey had had a cam or daschcam when a UFO road-blocked his patrol car he'd have made a mint from selling the film to the media, but all he can do is draw pics of what he saw-


Ho yea, and what would happen if they did, Guess what everyone would say, Got to be CGI, so even if true no one is going to accept it who don't wanna accept the truth. But one thing for sure captain ( she ain't goona take much more of this)


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

iceman2 said:


> Ho yea, and what would happen if they did, Guess what everyone would say, Got to be CGI, so even if true no one is going to accept it who don't wanna accept the truth. But one thing for sure captain ( she ain't goona take much more of this)


Yeah, pics by themselves could be faked so there'd have to be supporting evidence like radiation at the site, scorched area from the rocket blast or an alien who'd jumped ship to ask for asylum so's he can live out his life in peace in Miami, occasionally appearing on chat shows


----------

